

Ask HN: Why has no one really tackled personal email analytics and analysis? - takefiftyfive

My Gmail account now has 6+ years of mail, attachments, and media. In there are touching personal messages, life changing news, photos I don&#x27;t know I have, and many digital artefacts I might want to reread&#x2F;archive&#x2F;understand better.<p>Yet there doesn&#x27;t seem to be an easy way to interrogate and analyse this data? I&#x27;m talking more than Gmail builtin search. Something more user friendly, content analysis, sender analysis, stats and trends, media extraction, maybe even sentiment analysis.<p>I know about Gmail Meter, but am I missing anyone active in this space? Is it too hard? Are privacy concerns too great? Am I the only one who wants this?
======
hashtag
Can't and won't speak for others but here is my blunt honesty from a personal
perspective. I never even thought about this and having read the above and it
now being registered in my consciousness, I can confidently say I personally
don't care at all.

Basically there are two problems.

1\. People not even registering this as a thought to begin with.

2\. People who just simply don't care.

I'd imagine you'd get a lot of the two combined for every person that would
want this. But that of course is pure speculation on my part.

